
A crash course in blockchain and crypto - jprocopio
https://hackernoon.com/a-crash-course-in-blockchain-and-crypto-6b6794f41814
======
jprocopio
Update: The story can now be viewed at [https://medium.com/@jproco/a-crash-
course-in-blockchain-and-...](https://medium.com/@jproco/a-crash-course-in-
blockchain-and-crypto-6b6794f41814) \-- hoping to have it back up on
hackernoon shortly

------
ColinWright
Redirects to
[https://hackernoon.com/suspended](https://hackernoon.com/suspended) and
returns 404.

~~~
jprocopio
Working on it

~~~
ColinWright
FWIW, I'm seriously disappointed that common usage has now adopted "crypto" to
mean (almost exclusively) "crypto-currency". It's such an impoverishment of
the language.

<fx: shrug />

Can't win, can't break even, have to play the game.

~~~
jprocopio
Oh, I totally agree. Like when people say "Google" something they just mean
"search" not "track every movement you make on the Internet and serve ads
based on what some algorithm determines your interests might be"

~~~
ColinWright
Call me weird, but I don't "Google" for things. I use the Google search tool
as a tool, but I use other search engines as well, and I _don 't_ use the term
"to Google for something".

Yes, I know, I'm weird, out-of-date, and due to be put out to pasture. I still
claim not all changes are indicative of positive progress.

